# Feedback on NCTI needed



## Vinceh (Mar 30, 2010)

Just started my first class yesterday (EMT-B) really excited.  I was hoping to get some feedback on the accelerated courseat NTCI.  After the introduction it seemed very overwhelming and that it was going to be a very tough and stressful course.  Was wondering if this was just a way to prepare us well, and get our study habbits up to par.  I have always been a good student, but after the intro I felt that I had better be on my game, because at anytime I could fail.

Feedback would be great!!!

Thx-

Vince


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 30, 2010)

Since it's for EMT-B, don't worry too much.  Just study your book and know the material that your teacher goes over in class and you'll be fine, I promise.


----------



## EMTtoBE (Apr 1, 2010)

I start NCTI on Monday here in Las vegas and I have heard a few bad things...kinda scared cause it wasn't cheap but fingers crossed ands we will see


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2010)

Isn't NCTI AMRs EMT/Medic mill?


----------



## EMTtoBE (Apr 1, 2010)

That's what I have been hearing :/


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Isn't NCTI AMRs EMT/Medic mill?


Yes. NCTI is owned by AMR. Says so right here: http://www.ncti-online.com/westcoastregion/about_ncti.shtml



> American Medical Response, Inc. (AMR) and its subsidiaries do business  as NCTI across the country and AMR's operation of NCTI constitutes the  largest private EMS college in the United States...


----------



## EMTtoBE (Apr 6, 2010)

Had my first day today and it doesnt seem that bad...its the accelerated course so it only 2 months and its a lot of info to take in....i have only seen 2 downfalls so far 1: only 1 12/hr ride along(they say you can do more but seems unlikely) 2: even if you have a 94% over all grade in the class and you score under a 75% on the final you fail the course and you cant retake the test...so its going to be tough


----------



## EMS_rabbit (Apr 6, 2010)

Sit in the front of the class thats where all the ones that want to be there sit and its easier to read all the material on the board. get two other people together now and study together when sims come youll have a better understanding and work better with your partners.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2010)

EMTtoBE said:


> Had my first day today and it doesnt seem that bad...its the accelerated course so it only 2 months and its a lot of info to take in....i have only seen 2 downfalls so far 1: only 1 12/hr ride along(they say you can do more but seems unlikely) 2: even if you have a 94% over all grade in the class and you score under a 75% on the final you fail the course and you cant retake the test...so its going to be tough



My basic course at a CC was kinda like that when it came to the final. If you made under an 80% on the final you failed the class.


----------



## joeshmoe (Apr 6, 2010)

Someone started a recent thread about failing their final with NCTI. Apparently most of his class failed and his clinical experience consisted of a whopping 12 hours.

Nothing you can do except study every chance you get, pay attention in class and ask questions about things you arent clear on(just dont be the one who asks questions in an attempt to show off).

As others said, it's only a basic class, its not rocket science, but a lot of people do fail it none the less, so take it seriously.


----------



## b2dragun (Apr 27, 2010)

I went to NCTI Las Vegas for my Basic and I-85 and I will say it was great.  Rich and Trish know what they are doing and know how to get it across.  As for ride-alongs you can do as many as you can schedule, I did like 5 times more then required.  I don't know about NCTI elsewhere but the one in Las Vegas is quality.


----------



## EMTtoBE (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm half way done with class (midterms wed) and I'm having a blast Rich is a great teacher and Trish is way fun lol so no complaints from me


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 12, 2010)

I am enrolled in an EMT-I class in September. I am about 1/2 way through the Brady text, and will get the official class text (AAOS) a couple of weeks in advance. I hope to have gone through one text prior to starting.

Does anyone know a site with good intermediate practice exams? They were great study tools for my Basic class and I want to follow the same study habits for this class.


----------



## gw812 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Also an NCTI student*

Going through the EMT-B course in Dallas. Overall I'm satisfied. Had an occasional disagreement on methods but I come from an educational background so I'm a bit biased. However, I've got a few awesome instructors that are really knowledgable. No gripes.


----------



## AlphaButch (Jul 22, 2010)

Houston's NCTI

EMT-B

It's Basic class. The instructors here in Houston do a pretty good job of getting all the information you need in an entertaining manner. Go to class, read the book, you'll do fine. The instructors push really hard on just getting you into a mindset of being able to do some critical thinking.

Medic Class

I'm almost done with the NCTI Paramedic program in Houston. I don't know how it used to be (I hear it wasn't that great) but I know that it's changed over the last two years under the new instructors. They're pretty dedicated to changing the program and have high expectations and standards.

Our class had a high attrition rate and the class was pretty tough due to the accelerated pace. Didactic was a 9 month portion and we have 564 hours of clinicals to complete. The class itself was very engaging but also very challenging. To succeed you have to stay motivated and self-study. The high attrition rate was mainly because of out-of-class factors (family issues, work issues, etc), as this class moves fast and you have to be pretty committed to it.

The only folks who have made it to the clinical stage (no clinicals until completion of didactic) have had either a college education (a&p, english comp, basic college mathematics) or prior instruction in a&p, cardiac, pharmacology, pathophysiology. All of us have field experience and are working EMT-Bs.


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool. I am looking forward to starting. I am very self motivated and have started studying before the class even began.


----------



## cliniTrack (Jul 29, 2010)

NCTI does a good program...  Just buckle down, make it your life for as long as you need to, and realize that it'll be over soon!   Good luck!


----------

